# LED Drive Lights



## nickwb85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey guys! Over the holiday I got some good gifts from great friends! I got 2 LED 1080 lumen headlights and some green drop lights for night fishing. I don't have a how to/step by step on the installation, but can answer any questions on the install. 

Thoughts? 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Dec 27, 2016)

nice rig you have going there !!

it has been a few decades since I have used fixed
night lights on a boat - - - - but, on one I had similar
to yours that had a LOT of deck glare from the lights.
I ended up painting the area in the yellow area flat black.
This increased visibility a great deal and is easier on the eyes.
if you try it and like - fine: if not - just repaint it back to your camo.
or, just to experment, try some flat black duck tape. or, cut a piece
of cardboard and paint it flat black to see the difference.
(notice how I keep saying _flat_ black?).


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for your input!

I haven't had a chance to put it on the water yet but I can see where you're coming from. I've got a black rubber mat that i can cut up and use and throw down if I need to and see the difference it will make before painting. LOL and yes, I did notice you mentioned "flat" several times! If i used anything but I would recreate the same problems. Good call sir!


----------



## Johnny (Dec 27, 2016)

yea, the carpet sounds like the best call !!
if the smooth flat black tape or paint gets wet, you are right back
to where you started with the glare . . . . 
but - me being the wimpy kind of boater, if the top of the boat gets wet,
I head for the dock !!! LOL LOL

how are your running lights installed ?
good luck in all your nautical endeavors.


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 27, 2016)

They're just wired to a switch with a fuse inline to the battery. I'll mainly use them for driving and trolling into the stumps where i catch my crappie and catfish, that's why my lights are pointed down like they are. There's a lot of underwater stumps on the way to my honeyhole. The lights are made by Traveller at Tractor Supply, all connections are IP67 rated but recessed completely under the deck, it was pretty quick and painless once i found a way to get the wires through the bow/front deck.


----------



## Fishizzle (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice boat! I like the lights on there too. This is something I'm considering on my little 14 footer, maybe just one bright led for some vision at night navigating the weeds or channels in the shallow florida lakes I like to fish.


----------



## Lost Pole (Dec 30, 2016)

Very clean looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Fishizzle said:


> Nice boat! I like the lights on there too. This is something I'm considering on my little 14 footer, maybe just one bright led for some vision at night navigating the weeds or channels in the shallow florida lakes I like to fish.



I'll let you know how well they work once I'm on the water, pictures too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 31, 2016)

Lost Pole said:


> Very clean looking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bad97svt (Jan 28, 2017)

How do those green drop lights work? Badass boat man! Love Trackers


----------



## nickwb85 (Jan 28, 2017)

1bad97svt said:


> How do those green drop lights work? Badass boat man! Love Trackers



I got them at academy. I wired them together, stuck on a fuse and used a spare troller end I have and drop them in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

